# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: مشکل درهاست

## ezzatvafaei

باسلام. من سایتم رو آپلود کردم وهمه تنظیمات روانجام دادم.اما وقتی روداخل مرورگر جستجو میکنم خطای زیر رومیده

<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->
<configuration>
    <system.web>
        <customErrors mode="Off"/>
    </system.web>
</configuration>
وقتی ام که ازداخل ویزوال استادیو runمیکنم خطای زیررومیده 
Error    1    Could not load type 'System.Data.Entity.Design.AspNet.EntityDesignerBu  ildProvider'.     

بچه هایی که با entity framework کارمیکنند
connection string هام رو اینجوری تنظیم کردم


```
<connectionStrings>
    <add name="ApplicationServices" connectionString="Data Source="xxxx";Initial Catalog=xxxx;User ID=xxxx;Password="xxxx" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
    <add name="SerajModelContainer" connectionString="Data Source=xxxxx;Initial Catalog=mashhado_seraj;User ID=xxxx;Password="xxxx" providerName="System.Data.EntityClient"/>
  </connectionStrings
```

1.این تنظیم connection stringدرسته؟چون با entity frame work دوتا کانکشن داریم
2.مشکل خطا کجاست؟آیا ازiisاست؟
بچه های حرفه ای اگه میتونید کمک کنید ممنون میشم ازراهنمایی تون

----------

